# Introducing 'Benjamin'- ( picture heavy)



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Awww! What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

Well congratulations, he looks beautiful , all soft and fuzzy , and a great smile.... have fun with him!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's beautiful!!! And good sized. How big/tall do they get?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I am drooling!.He's gorgeous and I'm jealous!.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> He's beautiful!!! And good sized. How big/tall do they get?


 Males in height have to be at least 30 inches at the shoulder. Guessing by his bone, he will probably be 34" inches at the shoulder and about 85-90 pounds. 
Thank you everyone! He is doing great! Lindsey is acting a bit motherly ( can we say uh 'hormones') but other than that, its all wonderful. I am sure that will pass in a day or two. 

I love this boy! He is such a lover, and in some ways like a 'old soul' I have 'met' before. Thats hard to describe, but its there. Even hubby said the same thing. 
He has a knock out body, even at his all bone puppy klutzy stage. Here is a really cute picture as he is reaching for a branch over head. I love his top line, and balence. 








Even at this age of all paws and knees, he still moves quickly without clumbsyness I have seen alot more so in the males of this breed.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

congratulation! and welcome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bENJAMIN*

Your Benjamin is a GORGEOUS BORZOI BOY!!

Beautiful pictures and video!!

How old is he?
He looks so CUDDLY!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous!! How cool you can already feel such a connection to him and his old soul. : )


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Your Benjamin is a GORGEOUS BORZOI BOY!!
> 
> Beautiful pictures and video!!
> 
> ...


He is 9 weeks old- almost 10 weeks now. I am thrilled at this very clumsy age, he has that much grace. Wow what a side gait!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He is so cute and fuzzy.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Such a gorgeous boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Benjamin*

Benjamin is just a pup at 9 wks. old!!

He does have alot of grace!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Benjamin is just a pup at 9 wks. old!!
> 
> He does have alot of grace!


 Exactly! Especially looking at his paws and knees.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What a cutie! I've always loved borzois but don't really see them up here too much. I don't think I've ever seen a puppy either!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new addition. He is a happy cute boy.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Ranger said:


> What a cutie! I've always loved borzois but don't really see them up here too much. I don't think I've ever seen a puppy either!


 Yea with only like 600-700 registered per year in the AKC, they are hardly a common breed. Most places to see a Borzoi is at a show, but of course that would be only a puppy at 6 months and up. 
I will do my best to bomb you with pictures,videos if that helps. :wavey:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking about it and I'm pretty sure I've only ever seen 2 adults around town in my 20 years of living here. It seems like sighthounds aren't that popular around here for whatever reason. There's a greyhound rescue organization so greyhounds are a little more "common" and I've seen 3 afghans and 2 Salukis...that's it!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about it and I'm pretty sure I've only ever seen 2 adults around town in my 20 years of living here. It seems like sighthounds aren't that popular around here for whatever reason. There's a greyhound rescue organization so greyhounds are a little more "common" and I've seen 3 afghans and 2 Salukis...that's it!


 The Borzoi, Greys, Afghan, Saluki's are all called the 'seniors' dogs. This is due to the fact they are easy going and relaxed in the house, seldom bark, and except for needing a fenced area, basically they are just uh - easy. LOL 

I have more pictures and videos. Benjamin is doing great and we started lead training the last two days. Except for an occasional difference of opinion which way to go, he is doing very well. He also has started walking in the yard with the others. Of course I have to leash the big ones for obvious reasons but at least he is getting a feel for it, and the gang also use to him out there with them but only more controlled situation. 

Now he is totally on the Blue and also I found adding some of the blue into his ground meats and egg goes excellent for him. 
So onto the pictures- 
The first one I love it as you can really see the coloring on the top of ears. 








Running at me while I was sitting on the floor 








Mr. Noble 








Outside and showing off his puppy ears.
http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i389/borzoix4/Benjamin/?action=view&current=beupupears.mp4


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

And here is another very short video but more upclose to see him and ohhhhh those eyes!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats! That backyeard full of leaves must be heaven for him!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> Congrats! That backyeard full of leaves must be heaven for him!


 Oh yea- the more noise he makes the sillier he gets


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is a cute picture of Benjamin and Zubin


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, great pics, especially the last one!! What a sweetie pie!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea he sure is! Zubin is also his prefered buddy also and vice versa. They are going to make quite a pair and its wonderful to see Zubin decide that Benjamin is " his puppy".


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

*added video*

This video is of Lindsey, Nina and Benjamin playing in the house, learning who is whom in the pack. I will get a Video with Zubin in it sometime today.


----------

